# dont hate me



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

sorry for this post in a piranha site (i got a 72 with 4 rbps) i was wondering how big of a tank i need for a red ear slider would a 20gallon be good enough sorry for this kind of topic out of bounds


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

its all good. but you shoulda posted in the reptile section. but no a 20 gallon will not do for a red ear slider. maybe as a baby but not for life


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

There is a proper section for these questions, please try and put things where they belong.

Thead moved


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

lol sorry it wont happen again, but how long can it live in a 20gallon for?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

brodiebrodie said:


> lol sorry it wont happen again, but how long can it live in a 20gallon for?
> [snapback]1015295[/snapback]​


how big is it now?

J-Rod


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

thought you were gonna split the tank and put pac mans in it?


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> thought you were gonna split the tank and put pac mans in it?
> [snapback]1015604[/snapback]​


i still am prob i just wanna see if i can have a snake in my other 20


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

lol it willbe ok brodie dont worry


----------



## devildog/usmc (May 7, 2005)

quit sweatin it ,and stop actin like a boot(aka F>N>G>)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

smokinbubbles said:


> brodiebrodie said:
> 
> 
> > lol sorry it wont happen again, but how long can it live in a 20gallon for?
> ...


Very relevant question! If it's a hatchling you should be okay for a year, maybe two. Know that they need a cool side and a warm side and that they need full spectrum light or they will have problems with bone/shell growth.


----------



## post whore (May 14, 2005)

lol people these days


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

post whore said:


> lol people these days
> [snapback]1025506[/snapback]​


IP ban


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Xenon said:


> post whore said:
> 
> 
> > lol people these days
> ...


hahahahahhaahhahahhahahah. thank you xenon




























. i have been waitin so long for somethin like that.









J-Rod


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

smokinbubbles said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > post whore said:
> ...


awsome finally the mighty admis have smited the evil post whore


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, since the thread starter is send off to Guantanamo Bay to repent his sins, there's no need to keep this one open...


----------

